# Open Positions??



## msbrowning (Feb 23, 2009)

Good Morning All,

I am posting this message with hopes that I will get some responses. I live in Georgia and I am seeking employment. As it stands right now, I cannot limit myself to coding because I am in desperate need of a job. I am a CPC and a CPC-P and in 6 more weeks I will have an associate's degree in healthcare administration. Afterwards I will continue my studies in HIM to obtain a bachelor's degree (I start that program in August). 

However, I can do any type of administrative work, i.e., front office, administrative assistant, medical secretary, ROI clerk. I have over six years of medical administrative experience and I have the ability to effectively and efficiently complete duties with little or no supervision. Also, I am able to work alone as well as within a team.

If anyone knows of any remote companies that are currently hiring or any offices or facilities in Georgia that are in need of a person to handle administrative duties please send me a PM. 

Thanks in advance,
Nikky, CPC, CPC-P


----------



## Wahini50 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Jobs*

check out insurance companies like Humana, and whomever else is in your area.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Feb 23, 2009)

Also check out the temp agencies in that area. Many times they can place you in a medical/admin position that is temp to hire. At least it is steady income and gets your foot in the door.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 24, 2009)

You may want to try any billing services in your area.  They often have higher turnover and can get you into a position quicker.  Also, you may want to get out the phonebook and just start calling medical offices/facilities in your area and ask what positions are open, tell then your situation.  I found a couple of jobs this way when moving to another state.  Good luck to you!!


----------



## msbrowning (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your suggestions. However, I have tried all of these routes. Fortunately, I have an interview Friday morning for a front desk position at an office that is about an hour and a half away. They are the only ones to call so far and I was referred by a student that I trained (how about that).


----------

